# murray crusier



## spoker (Jul 8, 2017)

thought id show how wel my over sized heavy duty $10.00 huffy wheel set goes on my murray crusier


----------



## rrtbike (Jul 13, 2017)

Made for it! Did you have to file the forks out?


----------



## spoker (Jul 23, 2017)

yep but well worth it!!,i kept the ww lightening darts and chrome drop center rims for a hornet


----------

